# тип столкновений



## Rodopea

Здраствуйте,

Хотела бы спросить как правильно сказать:

*дипломатический тип столкновений *или *столкновенией*

Слово _столкновение_ в множественном числе.

Спасибо


----------



## Maroseika

Rodopea said:


> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Хотела бы спросить, как правильно сказать:
> 
> *дипломатический тип столкновений *или *столкновенией*
> 
> Слово _столкновение_ в множественном числе.
> 
> Спасибо


Добрый день.

Правильно - столкновений 
Правда, само словосочетание выглядит несколько странно.


----------



## Crescent

Я, конечно же, не смею спорить с о великим Maroseika p), но я лично сказала бы: _*дипломатический тип столкновения  
*_


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> Я, конечно же, не смею спорить с о великим Maroseika p), но я лично сказала бы: _*дипломатический тип столкновения
> *_


Да, это звучит более естественно, хотя некоторая странность остается.
Дипломатическое столкновение - пожалуй, лучше; но ненамного.


----------



## Crescent

Etcetera said:


> Да, это звучит более естественно, хотя некоторая странность остается.
> Дипломатическое столкновение - пожалуй, лучше; но ненамного.


Cпасибо, Etcetera! Я рада, что моя догадка не была слишком далека от правды, хотя основана она была просто на инстинкте и интуиции. К сожалению, я не смогла бы подтвердить свой выбор правилом грамматики.


----------



## Rodopea

А по каком модели склоняется _столкновение?_
_столкновение-столкновения-столкновению-столкновение-столкновением- о столкновении ???_
_столкновения- столкновений-...???_
_Какому склонению принадлежит это слово?_


----------



## tkekte

Во множественном числе:

столкновения - столкновений - столкновениям - столкновения - столкновениями - (о) столкновениях

Все слова заканчивающиеся на -ние склоняются таким же образом. 
Слова с концовкой -тие по большинству тоже, но не уверен что _все_, так как некоторые из них архаичны. (Например _бытие_.. можно ли его склонять во множественном числе?)


----------



## Etcetera

tkekte said:


> Слова с концовкой -тие по большинству тоже, но не уверен что _все_, так как некоторые из них архаичны. (Например _бытие_.. можно ли его склонять во множественном числе?)


Нет. У этого слова множественного числа просто не может быть.


----------



## Kolan

Etcetera said:


> Нет. У этого слова множественного числа просто не может быть.


_"Взаимоотношение *бытий* мыслится        тогда не механически, а органически, или, еще глубже, онтологически... Связь        *бытий*, их взаимоотношение и взаимооткровение, сама есть нечто реальное и,        не отрываясь от центров, ею связуемых, она и не сводится к ним. Она есть        синэнергия, со-деятельность *бытий*, и непременно раскрывает собою бытие -        и то и другое" _*(**Флоренский            Павел Александрович,*_ Соч. в 2-х т. Т 2. С. 286).

_ http://anthropology.rchgi.spb.ru/florensky/florenskiy_b.htm

_"Мир экономического есть некий особый мир *бытий* человеческой сферы. *Бытия* этого мира отмечены рядом давно указанных признаков: они способны служить *...*"_ (*П.Н.Савицкий*, _Хозяин и хозяйство, 1925_).
 
http://www.philosophy.ru/iphras/library/evrasia/sav4.html

Я думаю, что можно представить множественное число, так как, например : "Эх, жити*е* мо*е*! ... " - "Какое _жити*е* тво*е*_? Пес ты смердячий", так кажется. 
Кинофильм "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"

То есть, можно представить, например, два *жития*, _твоё и моё_. И просклонять соответственно. Так же, как и многочисленные *жития святых*. 

Не забудем также простое* житьё-бытьё*. Его тоже можно просклонять во множественном числе (_житий-бытий_, род.мн.ч)


----------



## Etcetera

Kolan said:


> Я думаю, что можно представить множественное число, так как, например : "Эх, быти*е* мо*е*! ... " - "Какое _быти*е* тво*е*_? Пес ты смердячий", так кажется.
> Кинофильм "Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"
> 
> То есть, можно представить, например, два *бытия*, _твоё и моё_. И просклонять соответственно.


Но "наши бытия" прозвучит весьма странно. Впрочем, может быть уместно в ироническом контексте.


----------



## Stripped

Etcetera said:


> Впрочем, может быть уместно в ироническом контексте.



Ежели только... Но если очень надо, то по аналогии с "житием".


----------



## Q-cumber

tkekte said:


> Слова с концовкой -тие по большинству тоже, но не уверен что _все_, так как некоторые из них архаичны. (Например _бытие_.. можно ли его склонять во множественном числе?)



Вообще-то концовка у слова -ие, а не -тие.  Буква "т" в данном случае принадлежит к корню ("быт").


----------



## papillon

Наверное, я один сегодня такой непонятливый. И все же, дипломатический тип столкновений - a это что?


----------



## Q-cumber

papillon said:


> Наверное, я один сегодня такой непонятливый. И все же, дипломатический тип столкновений - a это что?



Да я тоже не понял.  Но поскольку форум языковой, а выражение грамматически правильное - я и промолчал. Однако маловероятно, что кто-то когда-то станет использовать подобное выражение (я бы даже сказал - оксюморон).


----------



## Kolan

papillon said:


> Наверное, я один сегодня такой непонятливый. И все же, дипломатический тип столкновений - a это что?


Про это как-то даже забыли, рассуждая о *житье-бытье*. 

С некоторыми натяжками это может быть понято как либо тип противостояния/борьбы между государствами или личностями, избегающих применения военной или физической силы, либо (иронически) противоречия в кругу дипломатов одной или разных держав, находящихся на службе.

Согласен, что звучит слишком книжно, чтобы так говорить, так что для полной ясности нужны либо примеры, либо другие типы столкновений, образующие непротиворечивую классификацию (например, вооружённые типы и т.д.), либо хотя бы то, чему такой тип столкновений противопоставляется.


----------



## Q-cumber

*Kolan*
Я рискну предположить, что под "столкновениями" здесь подразумеваются "конфликты" либо "разногласия"...


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Я рискну предположить, что под "столкновениями" здесь подразумеваются "конфликты" либо "разногласия"...


Ну да, это тоже. Хотя конфликты или разногласия не обязательно являются _контактными _(в той или иной сфере), а столкновения подразумевают как раз контакт как следствие разногласий или этап развития конфликта. Хотя, если взять несколько глобальнее, это всё - близкие синонимы.


----------



## papillon

Q-cumber said:


> *Kolan*
> Я рискну предположить, что под "столкновениями" здесь подразумеваются "конфликты" либо "разногласия"...


А я уж грешным делом начал представлять себе столкновение двух автомобилей с дипломатическими номерами.


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> Наверное, я один сегодня такой непонятливый. И все же, дипломатический тип столкновений - a это что?




 Я охотно присоединяюсь к новому клубу «ничего не понявших» лингвистов, так как я тоже, как Papillon, так и Q-cumber, просто решила выразить свою точку зрения по поводу грамматики, совсем не обращая внимания на смысл фразы.  А смысл-то я даже и близко не разобрала, предполагая, что автор знает, о чём говорит. 

Но на самом деле, надо отметить, что ведь это – важный аргумент: если такое сборище умнейших джентльменов как вы, не сразу догадалось, что значит эта фраза, то что же можно ожидать от простых, обычных носителей языка?

Может быть, действительно автору имеет смысл заменить это «столкновение» (которое, наверняка, произошло от прямого перевода с английского «_clash_») каким-нибудь, другим, более подходящим словом?

   Например, «конфликт» или «разногласие» как предложил Q-cumber.


----------



## Rodopea

Привет всем и большое спасибо за ответы!!!
А вот откуда это выражение:

Статья: Центральная Азия как форпост макрорегиональной стабильности

_Фактически сегодня *вооруженные, дипломатические, террористические типы столкновений* представляют собой не более чем инструмент в борьбе..._

http://www.ut.uz/rus/mir/entralnaya_aziya_kak_forpost_makroregionalnoy_stabilnosti.mgr


----------



## Maroseika

Rodopea said:


> Привет всем и большое спасибо за ответы!!!
> А вот откуда это выражение:
> 
> Статья: Центральная Азия как форпост макрорегиональной стабильности
> 
> _Фактически сегодня *вооруженные, дипломатические, террористические типы столкновений* представляют собой не более чем инструмент в борьбе..._
> 
> http://www.ut.uz/rus/mir/entralnaya_aziya_kak_forpost_makroregionalnoy_stabilnosti.mgr


Трудно сказать, бывают ли на свете дипломатические столкновения, но совершенно точно, что "типы столкновений" не могут быть инструментом чего бы то ни было.
Инструментом могут быть "столкновения [каких-то там] типов".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Трудно сказать, бывают ли на свете дипломатические столкновения, но совершенно точно, что "типы столкновений" не могут быть инструментом чего бы то ни было.
> Инструментом могут быть "столкновения [каких-то там] типов".


Верно, что сказано, хоть и по-русски, но косноязычно. Поэтому и трудновато понять.


----------

